# Imodium causing frequent urination?



## h8ibs (Oct 24, 2004)

For those of you who use Imodium....does it cause you to have frequent urination? I've been having a bad IBS flare up the past few days and have been taking Imodium. It helps with the D, but it seems to make me pee a lot. Does this happen to anyone else when you take imodium?


----------



## 18532 (May 20, 2005)

I've been using Immodium on a regular basis for about a year and a half and have never noticed that it causes more frequent urination.


----------



## veggiess (Jul 11, 2007)

h8ibs said:


> For those of you who use Imodium....does it cause you to have frequent urination? I've been having a bad IBS flare up the past few days and have been taking Imodium. It helps with the D, but it seems to make me pee a lot. Does this happen to anyone else when you take imodium?


This really isn't a side effect of Immodium. However, it can cause dry mouth, so some people tend to drink more when taking it, which will lead to more urination. :


----------



## maanders (Jul 13, 2007)

h8ibs said:


> For those of you who use Imodium....does it cause you to have frequent urination? I've been having a bad IBS flare up the past few days and have been taking Imodium. It helps with the D, but it seems to make me pee a lot. Does this happen to anyone else when you take imodium?


I've noticed that also, so you aren't alone! It is rather annoying, but I suppose I'd rather be going to the bathroom to pee!


----------



## Jamesblake (12 mo ago)

Imodium makes your mouth dry so you drink more, and with food and Imodium you get bloated putting pressure on you bladder ...
Hence, more pee


----------



## mr_poopybutthole (Oct 10, 2020)

Yes. It's annoying.


----------

